# KDE4 Dolphin PDF Vorschau [gelöst]

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

im "guten alten"  :Wink:  KDE 3 hatte die Vorschau noch funktioniert, nu nicht mehr.

Ich  habe im Menü Dolphin->Einstellungen->Allgemein->Vorschauen kein PDF stehen, immerhin kann ich über das USE=thumbnail nun Videos als Vorschau sehen. In einem Suse Forum hat es jemand geschaft, indem er das ganze Meta-Paket kdegraphics4 installierte, was für mich nicht in Frgae kommt.

Wer hat es geschaftt und woran hängt es bei mir?

Vielen Dank!

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Da geht so vieles nicht, die Vorschau war eines davon. Geht auch bei Videos nicht. Vielleicht bekommt man es irgendwie hin, aber für mich war die Baustelle zu groß.

 

```
local:thumbnail:kde-base/dolphin:  Enables video thumbnails generation for kde-base/dolphin file manager.
```

Ein kurzes USE-Flag setzen + emerge dolphin und schon hat man video thumbnails.

Und für pdf/ps brauchst du das:

```
kde-base/thumbnailers

    Homepage:                http://www.kde.org/

    Description:             KDE 4 thumbnail generators for PDF/PS files
```

Wenn man so etwas finden will, und nicht direkt drauf kommt, mit eix z.B. eix -C kde-base thumbnail zu suchen, der überlegt kurz, in welche Kategorie PDFs passen. kdegraphics lautet die Antwort. Dann packt man sich kdegraphics-meta und schaut was alles in der Kategorie vorhanden ist, und stößt zwangsläufig auch thumbnailers.

Grüße

Franz

// Nachtrag:

Und das liefert ein qfile auf grep thumb in /usr/lib64/kde4:

```
app-office/koffice-libs (/usr/lib64/kde4/clipartthumbnail.so)

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves (/usr/lib64/kde4/cursorthumbnail.so)

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves (/usr/lib64/kde4/djvuthumbnail.so)

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves (/usr/lib64/kde4/exrthumbnail.so)

kde-base/systemsettings (/usr/lib64/kde4/fontthumbnail.so)

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves (/usr/lib64/kde4/htmlthumbnail.so)

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves (/usr/lib64/kde4/imagethumbnail.so)

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves (/usr/lib64/kde4/jpegthumbnail.so)

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves (/usr/lib64/kde4/kio_thumbnail.so)

app-office/koffice-libs (/usr/lib64/kde4/kofficethumbnail.so)

kde-base/kaddressbook (/usr/lib64/kde4/ldifvcardthumbnail.so)

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves (/usr/lib64/kde4/svgthumbnail.so)

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves (/usr/lib64/kde4/textthumbnail.so)
```

Falls noch der ein oder andere thumb fehlt (ich hab sie eh abgeschalten)

----------

## Earthwings

Zwei Beiträge abgespalten.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hurra, ich hab es jetzt auch hinbekommen! Man geht auf Dolphin/Einstellungen/Dolphin einrichten usw. Das hatte ich schon immer gemacht und war mir ja auch klar. Aber ich bin dann davon ausgegangen, dass es dann funktioniert.

Aber man muss dann noch auf Ansiccht gehhen und Vorsachu aktivieren. Und damit dass so bleibt, muss man dann noch auf Ansicht und Ansicht anpassen. Na irgendwie bekommt man das meiste dann schon hin.

Früher hab ich halt Larry gespielt, heute KDE....

----------

